# KA24DE into 1989 240SX



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I may get a 1989 240SX with a bad engine. If I don't go the SR20DET swap route and decide to put in another KA24 can a KA24DE be put into a 1989 240SX and mate to the 1989 manual trans?


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

whoa, dont bother trying to get another ka, if the engine is bad, then dont waste money on a ka24, get sr20, a smart choice, however there are others who prefer the ka, but i think it's smarter to get a sr20det, and hopefully you have patience. bizzy b, i think you beg to differ right? u and your ka's


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like all the engines i wish i had a car with every type of engine that can be put into the 240

anyways back on task, the KA would be a lot cheaper then the Sr if u wanted to buy one and since u got a 89 it will take the same amount of work since its bascailly putting in a SR.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

I have read the posts on the SR20DET swap and it looked like a lot more is involved, like having to find the power steering parts for the 1989 240SX, etc. I thought the KA24DE would be a lot easier with the benifit of only slightly more power.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u got it mixed bud the sr20det would have more power and since u got a 89 u need to change ur power steering since u have a 89 and want a 91+ its exactly the same as the SR and u get less power then the SR but more power then ur SOHC


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

lionel said:


> *whoa, dont bother trying to get another ka, if the engine is bad, then dont waste money on a ka24, get sr20, a smart choice, however there are others who prefer the ka, but i think it's smarter to get a sr20det, and hopefully you have patience. bizzy b, i think you beg to differ right? u and your ka's  *


normally, yes, i'd suggest keeping the KA, but here he has a pre-91 with a bad engine. much as i love my KA, its in great shape. his ain't. if you've gotta do an engine swap & replace pwr steering lines anyway, you may as well get the SR20DET. assuming, of course, you don't need 500hp. and if you do need 500hp+ just skip the KA and get an RB25DET.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

power power power power power, gimme all the damn power


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

you are better off getting the ka less problems and you can pull more power out of it if you do it right


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

bozie79 said:


> *you are better off getting the ka less problems and you can pull more power out of it if you do it right *


don't get me wrong, bozie. look at almost any other post i've written, i tout the superiority of the KA anytime it's appropriate, but in this case the SR will get him more power for the money. the KA is incredibly durable, but the SR20's no slack. plus it comes with a turbo, a $3500 add-on for the KA. granted, you'll need to swap turbos to get near the power the KA turbo kit's capable of, but that's only $1-2K. he's already gotta throw down a fat stack of cash just to get the engine either way. may as well get the one that's more powerful and will be cheaper and easier to upgrade in the future. if he goes with the KA he'll save a grand or so now, but then he'll have to spend 3 grand to get the turbo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

for the same mount of mony he can turbo the ka24be and pull three time omre power then the sr20


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

$1K KA+$3.5K turbo kit will get him 250-300hp. another $1K in fuel and tuning will produce 350hp max. that's $5500. a $2K SR +$1K turbo +$1K FMIC +$1K in fuel & tuning will get him the same 350hp for $500 less. granted, $500 isn't that much after spending $5K, but it is $500. not only that, but he'll be able to do it in smaller stages, instead of spending $3500 all at once for the turbo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2003)

Interesting point about getting turbo with the SR20DET. 
Here's the cost for the engines from two suppliers that I found on the web.

RPM-Ron's Precision Machine:
240SX 1991-94 2389cc KA24DE engine 
2.4L F.I. 16-valve DOHC 4 complete engine - $2317.17
+shipping
Heavy Throttle Performance:
S13 Red Top SR20DET complete $2500 
+shipping. 
Includes all electronics and ignition parts, uncut harness,
transmission, warranty and tech support

I've seen the web pages that detail the swap and the power steering issue with the 89-90 240SX's. 

Some questions about the swap:

- Will the KA24 engine mounts in the 240SX work with the SR20DET?

- In California is there a way to get the SR20DET to pass the smog test?

- Do you know of any persons in the Northern California Bay Area that have a 240SX with SR20DET? It would help to see the result of a swap and talk to the car owner. Or do you know of a shop that has experience with these swaps in the Bay Area?

And thanks to all of you for your help.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the KA costs that much?!! the KA and SR do use the same engine mounts. ask HTP if the wiring harness is a stock silvia one or if its modified for left hand drive. if its not modded, it'll cost you a couple hundred to get that done. i don't know any way to make the SR20 legal in cali, but then a turbo kit's not gonna be either. GReddy's KA turbo kit has a CARB EO#, but its only for S14's. there are plenty of threads about how to register your car with an SR20DET, but most of them just say to bribe the emissions guy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

if he buys a sr whole clip, does it not come with all the steering needed to swap anyway? 

My 89 240 also got a blown engine and im looking to replace it with a sr. You can get a complete rebur'd ka engine from advanced auto for $1750. 


Not to high jack the thread, but where are you getting your prices from arius? Im looking to do the same swap into my 89 sx, but cant find a sr complete clip for under 2900.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2003)

On the web site for Heavy Throttle Performance, http://www.srswap.com/. I don't have any references on them. I was just doing a quick price comparison.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

the steering lines for a silvia will be there, but a silvia's right hand drive. its either get the LHD steering lines from a KA24DE or convert to RHD. you can guess which is easier.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

arius1071 said:


> *Interesting point about getting turbo with the SR20DET.
> Here's the cost for the engines from two suppliers that I found on the web.
> 
> RPM-Ron's Precision Machine:
> ...


that is a friggin rip off for a used KA..especially that old (almost 10 years..) there are A LOT (almost too much) people that are doing the SR20 swaps. What do you think they do with their old KA engines?? sell it.. 2400bux for a KA is rip.. if you are actually considering to pay 2400 for a KA, just go with the SR.

finding a used KA will cost 1000-1500. you will probably have to rebuild since the mileage on the KA.. about another 1500bux. add a turbo 3500. that is over 6 grand.. i personally recommend u go with the SR.

the KA motor mounts will fit with the SR20 fine but i recommend getting some new motor mounts when doing the swap..

i do not know personally in the cali bay area, but i'm sure there is PLENTY of ppl in cali with a SR20 under their hood. if you see a 240 smoking mustangs, go ask them


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

honestly, $2500 IS way too much to pay for a used KA. i doubt you'll have to do a rebuild though. once again vsp3c, you're forgetting S14's. and if they charge more than $1.5K they probably already rebuilt it, so basically your getting a nearly new engine. still, in your case, i'd suggest just swapping to an SR20DET. i mean, you're gonna need steering lines and such either way.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lionel said:


> *power power power power power, gimme all the damn power *


u want power... check out my pelvet thrust


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

he said a 91-94 ka24de so i'm assuming some mileage.. bizzy b, you have already pointed out the mistake i made before and i made sure that i didn't make it again  i luv ur sig..its tight..never noticed it before.hmm


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i didn't point it out the other time (the one in the S14 forum, i assume you mean?) and yeah, i just changed my sig a while back, then someone gave me the RB one in another thread.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

afterdarktuning has rebuilt KA's for a reasonable price IMO


----------

